# Let the games begin



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

With the warm weather temps. Figured the fishing in some ponds would start to pick up. Went out to a local pond out in Deerfield today and went to town on the crappie and bass. All the crappie were 10-13inchers. My buddy lost probably a 17-18. Biggest slab I've ever seen. Got a few nice bass. All came on Roadrunner 1/8oz jigs with pink back twisters pulled right along the shoreline. Gonna try to hit Westbranch or Berlin within the next couple weeks. Tight lines


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice fish...Congrats!
That looks to be a nice mess of Crappie!
Good Eatin'!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank ya sir! Gonna be a great year for sure! Time for a fish fry 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

You know where all the good ponds are! Great job! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Let the games begin You got that right , brother!--Tim


----------

